# FreeBSD 10.0 Installation (Allocating Disk Space)



## Mayhem30 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just Installed FreeBSD 10 (to be used a server machine) and when I reached the "Partitioning" section, I selected:

(1) Guided Partitioning Tool (Recommended for Beginners)
(2) Entire Disk

Then it showed me the auto created partitions. I did not modify anything (left it default), clicked "Finish" and continued with the install.

However, I noticed when I run `df -h`, the installer did not create any slices for /usr, /var, /tmp:


```
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2    105G    2.0G     94G     2%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
fdescfs        1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev/fd
```

Are there going to be any security issues? Can this be fixed without reinstalling?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2014)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> Is there going to be any security issues?



No.  /var, /tmp, and /usr are just part of the same filesystem as / instead of being different filesystems.  This arrangement has the advantage of using limited space more efficiently.  With separate filesystems, unused space in one is not available to the others.



> Can this be fixed without reinstalling?



A backup, repartition, and restore can do it.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Aug 13, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Mayhem30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this a new partitioning format FreeBSD is using going forward (for new users anyway)? If I'm not mistaken, when I installed version 8 and 9 it auto created those 'missing' slices for me (when following "recommended for beginners" prompts). If there are no security issues and since I'm using 2 x 120 GB SSD's (in RAID1) I'll just leave things as they are then.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2014)

The single filesystem was a new default for bsdinstall(8).  It is still possible to create a traditional layout with manual partitioning in the installer.  I don't know why it was chosen, but it is somewhat more appropriate for relatively smaller disk sizes as used in virtualization.


----------

